
Ask HN: New to the site, why are some names green? - marco-fiset
Question is in the title. Why are some people's names gren ?
======
jonnysilk
You get a green name if your account is under 2 weeks old, had to ask my
friend who got me onto this site the same thing =)

------
jaachan
As far as I know, that's because they joined recently, I think less than a day
ago.

~~~
marco-fiset
Just saw a green name and the profile stated that it was created 10 days ago,
though every other I checked was less than a day.

~~~
jaachan
Looked up a few, saw a few more of > 7 days, up to 11. So I'm guessing it
means "Less that 2 weeks old"

